
Hackers Hijacked Asus Software Updates to Install Backdoors on Thousands of PCS - kontackt
https://www.kontackt.co/blog/7/hackers-hijacked-asus-software-updates-to-install-backdoors-on-thousands-of/
======
kontackt
[https://www.kontackt.co/blog/8/hackers-hijacked-asus-
softwar...](https://www.kontackt.co/blog/8/hackers-hijacked-asus-software-
updates-to-install-backdoors-on-thousands-of/) moved from 7 to 8

